# How to change your Avatar



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

*I've lost my brain and I can't remember how to change my Avatar. (I think that's what it's called). I don't know what size you need to use. I would appreciate any advice. Maybe it's called your Profile Picture !*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2019)

Sassy, you click on your User Name at the top right of the forum page.  Then click Account Details.  You'll see Avatar and your current photo, click on that to change.

I always upload a photo that is saved to my computer.  So I click on Use Custom, then Browse for photo, then Open.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you Seabreeze,I tried it and it worked !Thank You soo much !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2019)

You're very welcome Sassy.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2019)

Very cute avatar Sassycakes. 
Cute name too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Very cute avatar Sassycakes.
> Cute name too.




*Thanks Keesha,I got the name from what my husband calls me at times !*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Thanks Keesha,I got the name from what my husband calls me at times !*


Awwww.  That’s even cuter. 
I like when men pick cute nick names


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Awwww. ❤ That’s even cuter.
> I like when men pick cute nick names



*That's one of the nicer names he calls me. I have a list of others that I won't mention !*


----------

